# Good BBQ on a cheap offset smoker



## hickorybutt (Dec 26, 2014)

We have been visiting family in GA for the holidays.  My reverse flow patio-style pit is just too heavy and difficult to travel with, so I brought my CharBroil American Gourmet with me.  Just had to cook some bbq for Christmas.  I first learned how to cook bbq on this pit a few years ago.  Now that I've gotten better and cook on a nicer pit, it's actually fun to go back to the "cheap" smoker and still cook some great Q.  Figured I'd put out a detailed post for any newbies who maybe have a cheaper offset smoker and are trying to learn.  You don't have to get some multi-thousand dollar smoker to cook good bbq.  It's all about learning how to use what you can afford and making the most out of YOUR pit.  













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






I have a few modifications that I made to the pit to make it a better cooker.  All of these mods are outlined here in the forum.

First things first - a charcoal basket raised from the bottom of the firebox.













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






I cook with the side door of the firebox open.  I start my fire with a load of charcoal and then just use wood throughout the rest of the cook.  I've found that to keep a steady fire on this pit, having the door open keeps the combustion going better.  Sure I could add more dampers, but I found something that works for me and my pit.  I control my temps by perfecting fire management.  I know what temp I'll get to just by what size firewood I put on the fire and how to arrange the fire.













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






Secondly, I added a baffle and tuning plates to the cooking chamber to help even temps.













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






Look at my two thermometers - almost dead even from one end to the other.  













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






As I mentioned above, I start with charcoal and then switch over to just wood.

Starting with charcoal:












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






Now charcoal is burned out and I'm just burning sticks:












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






Now for the meat - cooked two pork shoulders and a chicken today.

Pork going on:












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






Steady Eddy at 275 degrees.  I cook pork shoulders at a higher temp.  My experience is they can take more heat and it will help finish it a lot faster.












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






Pork almost ready to be wrapped.  Chicken just went on:












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






Kicked up the fire for hotter temps for the chicken so I can get more crispy skin:












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






Pork finished and resting, and then pulled:












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Dec 26, 2014






I didn't get a picture of the finished chicken.

This smoker is certainly harder to use than my reverse flow pit.  It doesn't hold temps as well and requires a little more maintenance.  But the meat I cooked tonight was every bit as good as any food that comes out of my RF.  I say again, it's not about the equipment.  It's about the cook.  And about the process.  With a little modification and practice, you can put out world class bbq on a $140 smoker from Wal-Mart.

Thanks for lookin.  

James


----------



## gary s (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey James Great cook, That goes to show what a great pit-master you are, It may have been a little harder But the results were Fantastic !!

Great Job, and have a safe trip.














        
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## hickorybutt (Dec 26, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey James Great cook, That goes to show what a great pit-master you are, It may have been a little harder But the results were Fantastic !!
> 
> Great Job, and have a safe trip.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary.  Means a lot coming from a great pitmaster like yourself.  Hope you and the family are having a good Christmas down in TX.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 26, 2014)

Thats a GOOD thread. Good pics too.


----------



## hickorybutt (Dec 27, 2014)

Trickyputt said:


> Thats a GOOD thread. Good pics too.



Thank you - much appreciated


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice work! I'm on a $125 offset from Sears (see sig) and I'm having a blast with it.


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a great example, HB is smoking on a $125 smoker because that what he had available, and doing a fine job and turning out some great Q. A high dollar smoker doesn't make better Q it's the person doing the smoking. 

Great job

Gary


----------

